# Am I too old to start riding and hoping to compete?



## katiesheeran (21 December 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to the site and so excited to find a place where I can ask this. I am a 23-year old girl who has moved back in with her parents in Birmingham since the lockdown in March. Since the lockdwon, I have found myself a job here and don't see myself leaving for the foreseeable future. Luckily for me, there are a few riding schools near me and I would love to fulfil my childhood dream of learning to ride. I have wanted to ride since I was a kid but my parents couldn't afford it. Now that I'm making my own money, I want to start doing two lessons a week. I am taking it very seriously and have even bought the correct gear (boots, hat, jodphurs, body protector etc) and did enough research on my chosen riding school. My only question is, am I too old to start from the complete beginning? I have always dreamed of competing too in small town amateur competitions (when i finally get to that level), is this sort of thing available for novice adults? Also, with doing two lessons a week (hopefully one group lesson and one private), how long do you think it would take me to get to jumping level? I know this sort of thing doesn't have an exact time frame, but if you guys have a rough idea it would be great!

Thanks


----------



## TPO (21 December 2020)

Never too old to learn any new skill/sport/hobby and at 23 you are nowhere near "too old" for anything


----------



## Red-1 (21 December 2020)

Goodness me, when I opened the thread I expected to see you were 73, not 23! Even 73 is not too old, as long as you are healthy enough and have back-up, although at that age competing at a high level is unlikely to happen for a beginner (but never say never).

Twice a week is better then once, but it is all relative as to the quality of instruction.

I used to teach Police riders, often in their 40s and often not having ridden before. We had 16 weeks and by the end they could do a novice dressage test, jump a course to 80cm, ride up and down embankments, pop a ditch, road ride, ride whilst under fire from missiles, gallop, ride in formation, navigate a city centre, groom, clip, do first aid, muck out, travel, willie wash (LOL) and all manner of other stable tasks, along with a chunk of theory so they could take charge of the yard for the day. This was with 8 hours of training, 5 days a week. Of course, we started with half an hour a day in the saddle, but by the end it would be 3+ hours a day.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (21 December 2020)

Errr no, you are a mere 23 not 100!  Go and follow your dream, you can achieve anything you want to if you put your heart into it, good luck x


----------



## dogatemysalad (21 December 2020)

You're still very young and have decades ahead of you to achieve your goal. I know two men, who had never sat on a horse until they were 47 years old. Within a year, they were competing at local one day events and coming in the first three. However, they did own their own horses after the first few months which enabled them to ride daily.
Does your RS organise it's own competitions for their clients ( outside of covid times ) ? It's a fun introduction and great learning curve.


----------



## Kat (21 December 2020)

My husband started riding at 26. He was already competing fairly successfully at riding club dressage when I met him when he was 33. He doesn't compete any more but that's down to will/motivation rather than being too old.


----------



## Baywonder (21 December 2020)

I'm another who thought you were going to say you are in your 70's!  

Of course you are not too old at 23 - get yourself some lessons booked pronto - and don't forget to let us know how you get on!


----------



## HeyMich (21 December 2020)

Not too old at all! 

I started again in my late 30s. I had ridden as a kid but for some strange reason, I only remembered the bad bits, so not only did I effectively have to relearn the good bits, but I had to correct all the bad habits too. It can be done! 

Good luck, and let us know how you get on x


----------



## AUB (21 December 2020)

It’s never too late!


----------



## welshpony216 (21 December 2020)

Its never to late! And with jumping, its not really "jumping level",  but if you plan to be a show jumper, then it can take years to learn how to jump. That is if you are at a proper riding school. I learned how to jump accidently. There is a ton of flat work that goes into jumping, even at the lower levels. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MuddyMonster (21 December 2020)

Definitely not too old at all! Enjoy the journey 

As well as learning to ride, I'd definitely recommend learning the horse care and management side too.


----------



## irishdraft (21 December 2020)

I don't think 23 is too old to start anything I'm another who was expecting 60 plus .


----------



## Midlifecrisis (21 December 2020)

A lovely friend of mine..now in her 60s started riding in her 30s and competed one day events successfully so no you are a perfect age!


----------

